# New PC



## ImNotHere (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, my previous posts have not gone as planned.
This one is good though.

I built myself a new gaming computer a few weeks ago and was just interested how it stood aginst your own.
Feel free to post specs, substitutions, previous experiences you name it. 
(This thread will not get locked and hated if i re-read the rules for the 3rd time right)

My PC:
ASUS nVidia GTX 570 
Intel i7 2600K CPU
ASUS P8P67LE MB
8GB RAM (Ripjaws Series something-or-other)
And to see this beauty in action, a 23" widescreen ASUS 3d-ready monitor with nVidia 3d vision hard bundle. Will be buying a Blu-Ray Drive at some point when i've got 80$ to blow so I can watch Jake Gyllenhall run around with blue aliens in 3d.

Post away!


----------



## Lunar (Sep 2, 2011)

I've got an ASUS Aspire laptop, with 4 GB of memory.  I don't know enough about computers to give a lot of details like that.  x3


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 2, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I've got an ASUS Aspire laptop, with 4 GB of memory.  I don't know enough about computers to give a lot of details like that.  x3


Sounds like it works for you xP doesn't compare to my desktop though ^_^ this brings me up to 2 legitimate posts! Whoopee, let's have a party...!


----------



## iTails (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, here I go.

ASUS K50ID-X3 15.6" Notebook
4GB DDR3 @ 1066MHz
Intel Pentium T4500M 2.3GHz
Nvidia GT320M 1GB VDDR3
320GB Hitachi (shit) @5400RPM
Windows 7 Ultimate x64/Ubuntu 11.04 x64/Arch Linux x64 w/Gnome 3

Linux PC #1:
Intel Pentium D 3.0GHz
2GB DDR2 @667MHz
500GB Seagate @7200 RPM
ATI X1350 256MB
Ubuntu 11.04

Linux PC #2:
Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz
2GB DDR @444MHz
VisionTek ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro Overclocked 256MB
3x 160GB IDE @5400RPM
Ubuntu 11.04 Server


Netbook:
Acer Aspire One D250
Intel Atom 1.6GHz
1GB DDR2
160GB @7200RPM
Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## Lunar (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my god, I feel like an ar-tard.  D:


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 2, 2011)

iTails said:


> Well, here I go.
> 
> ASUS K50ID-X3 15.6" Notebook
> 4GB DDR3 @ 1066MHz
> ...


My that certainly IS Linux-y isn't it? No hatin' just a Windows fanboy hehh. Don't know much outside my own computer xD


----------



## Hisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Lemme brag a bit, too, then ^_^

Phenom2X4 965 3.4G @ 3.6G
16G DDR3 Corsair XMS3 CL9 @ 2Ghz
600G WD Velociraptor
4x 2T WD Caviar Black
2x Gigabyte R6950
ESI Juli@ sound card + Audio-Technica ATH-A900 headphones
24" 4:3 CRT Barco

Yup, me like gamez *_*


----------



## Runefox (Sep 2, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I've got an *Acer*Aspire laptop, with 4 GB of memory.  I don't know enough about computers to give a lot of details like that.  x3



Fixed that for you.

Anyway, there's  a thread on this in three frags, but it's pretty massive.

OP, you beat me on the monitor (except boo 3D sucks :V) and video card fronts (my monitors and video card are several years old). Our CPU's are about even depending on what's happening, and otherwise, I win. :V I need to get a better system drive (maybe an SSD), but I think for future storage beyond what I have now, I'm going to go with NAS. 2x1TB Blacks should be enough for my gaming needs. I'm thinking about Blu-Ray, but then I remember that I never actually use it (PS3, and never had a Blu-Ray beyond a game) and probably won't in the future, either. I also need a new keyboard. This one's gotten ratty, and I think it's time to get a mechanical one like the SteelSeries 6G or 7G.

*Case*
Antec Nine Hundred Series

*Motherboard*
ASUS P8P67 Pro/LGA-1155

*CPU*
Intel Core i5 2500K 3.30GHz (4.50GHz turbo) w/6MB L3 Cache

*Optical*
LG GSA-H62N 20x SATA "Super Multi" DVD Burner
LG GH20NS15 20x SATA "Super Multi" DVD Burner

*HDD*
->Western Digital 320GB SATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive w/8MB Cache (System)
->Western Digital 1002FAEX 1TB SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive w/64MB Cache (Storage/Games)
 ->Western Digital 1002FAEX 1TB SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive w/64MB Cache (Steam Games)

*RAM*
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMP8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3-1600/PC3-12800 @ 9-9-9-24

*VGA*
Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 256-bit PCI-E

*PSU*
Corsair TX750W 750W Continuous (Single 60A 12V rail)

*Sound*
Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1

*OS*
->Windows 7 Ultimate Edition 64-bit
->Ubuntu 10.04LTS Lucid Lynx 64-bit
->Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.7 64-bit

*Display*
LG Flatron L206WU (1680x1050@60Hz, 5000:1 dynamic / 2ms grey-to-grey 90*  pivotable (landscape/portrait) w/2-port USB 2.0 hub and USB display  software)
NEC MultiSync 90GX2 (1280x1024@75Hz, 700:1 static / 4ms black-to-black w/4-port USB 1.1 hub)

*Speakers*
Hitachi HTA-08 Amplifier + 2x Sound Dynamics SDB Monitor One speakers (~1980's)
Audio Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitors

*Mouse*
Logitech G500 Laser Gaming Mouse (no weights in use)
Wacom Intuos4 Small 6" x 4" Graphics Tablet (Pen+Mouse)

*Keyboard*
Saitek Eclipse Blue Backlit Gaming Keyboard

*Connection*
BellAliant High Speed Max 15mbps Download / 2mbps Upload, no cap
GbE network controlled by P4-3.0GHz/HT pfSense 2.0 box


----------



## iTails (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sitting here wondering why anyone would need 16GB of DDR3. Do you guys do rendering?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 2, 2011)

iTails said:


> I am sitting here wondering why anyone would need 16GB of DDR3. Do you guys do rendering?


RAM is dirt cheap. That's the long and short of it. Also, I actually did once run out of memory at 8. I _do_ get into some heavy graphics work, but not rendering.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 2, 2011)

Case: Antec P180
 PSU: Corsair TX750W
MB: Asus M4A89GTD Pro
CPU: AMD 1090T at 3.8 GHz
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) G.Skill Ripjaws, PC3-12800 CL9-9-9-24 1.5V
GPU: XFX Radeon 6950 2GB

Monitors:
Dell Ultrasharp U2410
NEC AncientShitMonitor
Technically, desktop is also extended onto a 40" Sharp LCD TV


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 2, 2011)

iTails said:


> I am sitting here wondering why anyone would need 16GB of DDR3. Do you guys do rendering?



It's what I do.  Television Broadcasting student, my PC doubles as an editing work station.  Work in Adobe After Effects, find the need for 16GB of RAM.

Anyway, I guess I'll play.  This is not so much a gaming PC as it is a video work station that also runs Civ5 nicely.

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3ghz Quadcore
Motherboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3
Graphics: Powercolor Radeon HD 6850
Memory: Patriot Sector 5 DDR3-1333 4X4GB, 16GB Total
Power: Corsair Builder Series CX600
I/O: Syba PCI-E 1394a Controller Card
I/O: Nmedia ZE-C88 3.5" Card Reader/eSATA/Firewire
Optical: Liteon 24X DVDRW
Case: Xigmatek Asgard II

For displays, I have a pair of Asus VH236H's and I'll likely add a third by summer.


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 2, 2011)

Aha wow those are some impressive machines guys but...will they blend?

In all seriousness though, I havent managed to get anything on my computer to crash except Metro 2033 on Max Graphics whilst using nVidia 3d vision. Then I turned some settings from Ultra to High and it runs smoothly ^_^ and all this can be yours for 1800$ =o not like that Alienware junk that costs as much as 6000$ for some crap with an i5 -_-


----------



## Onnes (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually use my system for numerical calculations. It's why I need the overclocked six core processor--when I was putting it together Intel's six core options were still ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## BRN (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler: dxdiag





```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/2/2011, 18:14:52
       Machine name: COMPY386
   Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
  Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (6 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Current Mode: 1600 x 1200 (32 bit) (60Hz)
      Monitor Model: LCD2170NX

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------

      Device Name: Logitech USB Headset
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A0C
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
        FF Driver: n/a
```



8)


----------



## Lobar (Sep 2, 2011)

There's already a thread.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 2, 2011)

Duplicate thread. Lobar posted link to other thread, go check it out.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 2, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Duplicate thread. Lobar posted link to other thread, go check it out.


And that link was a duplicate, too, because I posted a link to the other thread first.  On that note, that thread happens to be pretty ancient and a lot of the posters (including the OP) are either gone or banned.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 2, 2011)

Less whining from Lobar, more talk about how what we really need is 32GB of RAM.

I built a pretty decent machine for video editing, but I wish I had the cash to build something scary.  Something with a six core intel server grade processor with more L3 cache than god.  That would be GLORIOUS to run After Effects in.


----------

